# John Deere 455 transaxle leak



## jtnoterman (9 mo ago)

I have a 1999 JD 455 with a transaxle leak near the mid pto, Thinking it was a seal leak I replaced the seal around the pto. Part number CH14765. The leak continued and I noticed a hole in the machined area around the pto. See picture. I have a spare transaxle that does not have the machined area or groove where the leak is. See picture 2. At first I thought the groove was cut in by the pto driveshaft coupler but the closer I looked at it I do not believe that is the problem.
The tear or hole is in the 8 to 9 oclock position if you enlarge the picture. Thinking about using JB Weld to patch the tear.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. From the looks of your picture, that groove is cut almost through the metal. I cannot imagine that being a machined groove cut that deep. I would look carefully at the shaft coupler. 

You can try JB Weld. Drain fluid level down below the hole in the groove. Clean surfaces well and apply the epoxy.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First thing I would do (if it was mine) is give it a good bath with a degreaser like Purple Power or ZEP and get rid of the filth. Then you can see what is transpiring. JB weld or any epoxy won't adhere to that grimy oil soaked surface.


----------

